# using an automatic feeder with algae



## WarrenMichaels (Sep 5, 2014)

I am trying to set up a tank in which I'll be able to automatically dispense small amounts of fine algae particles. I'm guessing algae is sold as a powder, but I don't know. Similarly, I'm sure that I can find it in liquid suspension.

I've certainly seen algae in pellets. This seems ideal for use with an automatic feeder. Or is it? Is there a better way to do things? One factor that's of primary importance is whether the algae pellets dissolve so as to provide food for filter-feeders, or whether they sink to the bottom intact. Any comments on this? Thanks.


----------

